# (MN) Golden Retriever Topbrass One More Trip to Birdland MH at Stud



## HoHum's Retrievers

*(MN) Topbrass One More Trip to Birdland MH, Proven Stud*

Topbrass One More Trip to Birdland **MH (Maynard) is standing at stud. 

Has qualified for 3 Master Nationals and 2 Master Amateur Invitationals in the past 3 years!

Maynard is 75 pounds and is eager to train, tireless in the field, easy to teach, has a great memory, and is very watery. Maynard is 100% owner trained and handled by Gordie Schlichting. Maynard does not go south in the winter, we train year round in Minnesota. Maynard has experienced five South Dakota pheasant seasons and three seasons of duck hunting here in Minnesota and North Dakota. He is a gregarious house dog with a tender heart and loyal disposition, yet fearless and powerful in the field. 

Maynard finished his Master title in the spring of 2014. Maynard also has qualifying scores at the NAHRA Senior level, received a Reserve JAM in the Qualifying stake in the summer of 2015 and earned 2nd place in the Greater Minnesota Hunt Test Association Minnesota Master Retriever Championships in 2015. In 2016 He went 6 for 7 to qualify for and ran in the 2016 Master National, earned a 4th place in a Qualifying Stake and Reserve JAM in the 2016 Greater Minnesota Hunt Test Association Minnesota Master Retriever Championships. In 2017 Maynard went 6 for 8 to qualify for both the Master National and the Master Amateur. In 2018 Maynard ran the Master Amateur Invitational in Sedalia, Missouri and has also qualified for both the 2018 Master National and the 2019 Master Amateur Invitational. 

Maynard is a proven stud with past natural breedings having produced large litters of seven to twelve beautiful, outgoing puppies. Side by side AI, chilled and frozen semen are also options and have also produced litters. There are no better health clearances than what Maynard has being absolutely solid and clean in every health attribute. 

Maynard’s five-generation pedigree includes 17 American FC and/or AFC dogs, 4 additional Canadian FTCH/AFTCH dogs and an additional 14 qualified all-age dogs, NAFTCH FTCH Brasdor’s Razzl Dazzl on the dam’s side and NAFC FC Topbrass Cotton on both sides!. A handful of the other names include Burn’s Phoenix MH ***, AFC Emberain Rugby, FC AFC OTCH Topbrass Ascending Elijah, FC AFC Windbreakers Mighty Mo, FC Holway Barty, and FTCH AFTCH Shurmark’s Split Decision. 

Maynard is 100% healthy! Hips, Elbows, Eyes, Heart, Thyroid, prcd-PRA and Ichthyosis results are all good and clear! Hip clearance: OFA GR-107213G25M-VPI Eye clearance: OFA GR-EYE235/49M-VPI Heart clearance: OFA GR-CA23002/25M/C-VPI Elbow clearance: OFA GR-EL27882M25-VPI Thyroid clearance: OFA GR-TH2341/25M-VPI prcd-PRA status: Clear (Optigen 12-10462) OFA GR-PRA426/26M-VPI Ichthyosis status: Clear (Optigen 12-10462) OFA GR-ICH292/26M-VPI 

Complete pedigree can be viewed at http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=515491. 

For more information and arrange breeding, contact Gordie Schlichting at [email protected] or at 320-248-8532.


----------

